# Una Corda... Komplete 13 Megastar?



## Flintpope (Aug 10, 2021)

Yes, this is just a hook to get discussion started because I am working on some UNA CORDA stuff.

But seriously, is this the best creative piano ever?

Or is its offspring NOIRE better?

I have used both in my music and lean towards NOIRE as a more magical thing but I am rambling... what do you think?







But hey, no-one's biting so may I just hand you over to my sales director at



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/get-your-flintpope-una-corda-presets-for-%C2%A31-99-before-official-release-thursday-12th.113069/


----------

